# Curious; Nour - 8 months - mix



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nour is a mostly black German Shepherd x Alaskan Malamute mix. He is probably about 70 pounds and 23-24 inches at the withers.

Basic critiques wanted. I was just plain curious about how he fit the GSD standard when he was a mix... XD

bad stack: (I tried to stack him but he kept moving )









Some other shots:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

He's so cute and huggable! He looks like he's really sweet.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is adorable! I definitely see a bit of GSD in that handsome face!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that picture of him looking into the camera, very handsome boy


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's awfully handsome and love the white feet!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you  We nickname him snowboots from time to time because of his feet.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I know this face all to well and turn to mush everytime:wub:










Handsome boy with a very friendly face!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The pictures made me laugh. The natural, dog-won't-stop-moving pictures.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! Yep he's crazy, lol.


----------

